# Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. April 2012)

*Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2012)

*Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Aus dem Alter bin ich raus


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Wo soll man das Ding denn hinstellen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

So ein Iron man macht sich doch sicher gut im Wohnzimmer!


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Im Nerd-Keller vielleicht... wo "normale" Menschen ihn nie sehen werden


----------



## dirkdiggler (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Ich finds ja immer genial wenn man die Blu Ray schon vorbestellen kann noch bevor der Film überhaupt im Kino läuft. Mich würd das eher zu der Überlegung bringen aufs Kino zu verzichten


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Och, ich würd so ein Viech schon aufstellen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Ja, ich auch... bei meiner Freundin zu Hause im PC-Zimmer... da hängen auch entsprechende Poster rum usw.
Da würds geil kommen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Ich bräuchte sowieso einen neuen Kleiderständer


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Andere haben einen Stormtrooper im Wohnzimmer stehen, also wieso nicht. Mir wäre aber ein Hulk in Originalgröße für den Garten lieber.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Wenn ichs mir aussuchen könnte würd ich nen lebensgroßen Batman in ne dunkle Ecke stellen


----------



## Sammla (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Movieprops im kleinem Format habe ich eh schon ein paar und ich steh drauf! 

So ein Monsturm von Iron Man war bisher immer nur ein Wunsch von mir, leider fehlte bisher das nötige Kleingeld - Jetzt brauche ich nur ein wenig Glück!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*



Sammla schrieb:


> So ein Monsturm von Iron Man war bisher immer nur ein Wunsch von mir, leider fehlte bisher das nötige Kleingeld



Ja diese Schlüsselanhänger sind heftig teuer


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

würde sich sehr gut in meinem medien-zimmer machen 
ein alien (aus den gleichnamigen filmen) in originalgröße wäre allerdings ungemein cooler. außerdem bräuchte ich mir dann keine gedanken mehr um nervigen kinderbesuch machen


----------



## Lan_Party (29. April 2012)

Goil! Direkt an einen Nerd aus den USA verticken!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Warum aus den USA?
In Europa gibts genug davon und da ist der Versand einfacher!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Wie viel kriegt man den fuer so ein riesen ding??


----------



## Lan_Party (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Warum aus den USA?
> In Europa gibts genug davon und da ist der Versand einfacher!


 Ich denke mal der dicke von den Simpsond zahlt am meisten. 
Obwohl Sheldon würde bestimmt noch mehr zahlen!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Dann sei froh, dass ich der "echte" Sheldon bin!


----------



## Rayken (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Andere haben einen Stormtrooper im Wohnzimmer stehen, also wieso nicht. Mir wäre aber ein Hulk in Originalgröße für den Garten lieber.


 
Du meinst icht zufälligerweise Barney Stinsen?^^
So einen Stormtrooper oder einen Ironman in Lebensgröße könnt ich als Kleiderständer gebrauchen... 
und wenn man die Figuren nicht braucht... gibt sicherlich genug Leute die einen sowas abkaufen xd


*@POWER_TO_THE_GROUND*So eine Figur in Lebensgöße kostet 1699€ Neu  

Ich denke mal minimum 800-900€ bekommt man sicherlich dafür wenn das minimum nicht noch höher liegt xd


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Thor- oder Ironman-Figur in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Ja, da ich leider nur einen Sandtropperhelm in Originalgröße habe.


----------

